# Installing qpid



## Speedy (Mar 22, 2016)

How to install qpid? I'm trying to build Agocontrol and it depends on qpid.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 23, 2016)

You build a port for it. Neither are in the ports tree so you will have to do some porting.

Porter's Handbook.


----------



## Speedy (Mar 25, 2016)

Building fails as shown below, any ideas how to fix it?

```
In file included from /home/saul/work/qpid-cpp-0.32/src/qpid/Options.cpp:20:
In file included from /home/saul/work/qpid-cpp-0.32/src/qpid/Options.h:33:
In file included from /usr/local/include/boost/lexical_cast.hpp:166:
In file included from /usr/local/include/boost/type_traits/has_right_shift.hpp:43:
/usr/local/include/boost/type_traits/detail/has_binary_operator.hpp:158:68: error: use of overloaded operator
      '>>' is ambiguous (with operand types 'std::__1::basic_istream<wchar_t>' and 'qpid::sys::Duration')
   BOOST_STATIC_CONSTANT(bool, value = (sizeof(check(((make<Lhs>() BOOST_TT_TRAIT_OP make<Rhs>()),make...
```


----------

